# Download New Windows® XP Desktop Theme!



## linuxman (Nov 3, 2006)

*www.zune.net/NR/rdonlyres/9D1F8E97-5585-4CEC-9319-ECA3782F2CE2/0/ilm105x80xpthemeopt2.jpg
Its called Zune theme

*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=75078

Also Microsoft has a home page for their Zune Player Now!
*www.zune.net/


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 3, 2006)

It's the same theme that was out recently as the "Royale Noir" theme. It's basically a black version of the Media Centre theme.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2006)

downloading..lets see....
__________
ya as some one said its a same version of the royale theme in black


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 3, 2006)

I downloaded it. It's a nice theme....Vista like...


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 3, 2006)

its cool but the same as the royale noir theme....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 3, 2006)

nice theme....


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey why you not try Window Blinds,it is awesome.I like window blinds skins.

More Info www.wincustomize.com


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

its nice


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 4, 2006)

pretty kool


----------



## forever (Nov 4, 2006)

@tech_mastermind
i downloaded a theme from the site u mentioned, its in .wba format , on extraction it lists some bmp files, can u explain how to apply that theme, those themes are ****intastic...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

forever said:
			
		

> @tech_mastermind
> i downloaded a theme from the site u mentioned, its in .wba format , on extraction it lists some bmp files, can u explain how to apply that theme, those themes are ****intastic...



First download a software called "Window Blinds" from that site.You can also download it from www.download.com 

After you finished your download,install it and then double the theme(.wba format) then window blinds automatically load in it's skins.

After all,open the window blinds and load your downloaded skin from it.

Enjoy !


----------



## forever (Nov 4, 2006)

thnx but its a shareware , will it allow the theme to be appiled after the evaluation period is over or anything..


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

forever said:
			
		

> thnx but its a shareware , will it allow the theme to be appiled after the evaluation period is over or anything..



No


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 4, 2006)

I want orignal media center theme where can I get it my OS is win XP x64
Will prefer a download from microsoft's site


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 4, 2006)

I think royale is better than zune at least for me


----------



## sourav (Nov 4, 2006)

both are nice (royale and zune)


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Nov 5, 2006)

~.::. Windows XP official Zune Theme .::.~




*i143.photobucket.com/albums/r150/readermaniax/untitled-1.jpg



*Download Link:*



> *rapidshare.com/files/2020414/ZuneDesktopTheme.msi


----------



## paragkalra (Nov 5, 2006)

thanx bloke.........


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 5, 2006)

zune is nice


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 5, 2006)

Can anybody provide me MEDIA CENTER theme for XP x64.
Btw the above theme do not work on x64
Download prefered from MS


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2006)

The theme is excellent except for the wallpaper...


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 6, 2006)

find better ones on deviantART ... I have  lost faith that MS can produce good lloks with performance ( that dosent hang !)


----------



## linuxman (Nov 7, 2006)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> find better ones on deviantART ... I have  lost faith that MS can produce good lloks with performance ( that dosent hang !)



link plz


----------



## kayote (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks man... downloading zune... lets see


----------



## mann (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Download New Windows® XP Desktop*

HI... thanks for a cool theme!! Can this be used on XP home edition?


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 9, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> I think royale is better than zune at least for me


royal theme looks much better than zune. i will stick to royal.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweeet !!

Thanks for the Theme !!

I always needed a black theme ! But didnt wanna use WB even though I have it !!


----------



## manas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Download New Windows® XP Desktop*



			
				mann said:
			
		

> HI... thanks for a cool theme!! Can this be used on XP home edition?


It can be used on any XP edition.. 
__________
I feel kol's discontinued VistaXP visual style looks better than Microsoft Zune or Royale Noir themes.Here is a screenshot.

[URL=*img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vistaxpgp0.png]*img134.imageshack.us/img134/452/vistaxpgp0.th.png
[/URL]


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Nov 14, 2006)

guys i need some black colored themes ...can u tell me where to get them from... 
and if its a shareware...then ????


----------



## Sandeepnair85 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow cool theme this one
Thanks


----------



## manas (Nov 14, 2006)

aniishvara@gmail.com said:
			
		

> guys i need some black colored themes ...can u tell me where to get them from...
> and if its a shareware...then ????



See deviantart.com..
You will find many visual styles there...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 15, 2006)

aniishvara@gmail.com said:
			
		

> guys i need some black colored themes ...can u tell me where to get them from...
> and if its a shareware...then ????



Here is one from our Mr.Vista (Vishal Gupta) - *VistaVG*

Mr.Vista's Theme on My Desktop 
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/511/mydesktopvk6.th.jpg


----------



## manas (Nov 15, 2006)

Found a good dark theme..

*www.deviantart.com/deviation/34528329/


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 15, 2006)

www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Noir-Theme.shtml

this should work...


----------



## cooldev007 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice Theme Man. Keep Posting Such Threads


----------

